# Almost gone 4 walk.



## Zenna (Sep 22, 2010)

almost went for a walk to the park. after the hour of fighting to get the d***
harness on, he decided to put his feet up in the chest part and fall over *sigh* does this everytime. @[email protected] no he wasnt hurt he was just being a pain in the butt trying to get the harness on, no its not too tight his feathers just got ruffled in the squirming <<


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww look so adorable


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

daw hes all ruffly XD


----------



## Zenna (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol he's such a pain in the butt xP But i love him to peices <3


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol i have plenty of them


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hehehehehe... Same thing happens with dude sometimes. Most of the time he complies. Other times it is a battle. But he always enjoysnthe reward of going somewhere once the harness is on


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah the first few times I used mine they got their feet caught and sort of rolled on the grass, hilarious to watch, but they got used to it, now when they get they're toes in it they know how to get them out, but they still peck at it the whole time they wear it


----------



## Zenna (Sep 22, 2010)

geenz said:


> Yeah the first few times I used mine they got their feet caught and sort of rolled on the grass, hilarious to watch, but they got used to it, now when they get they're toes in it they know how to get them out, but they still peck at it the whole time they wear it


Lol Exact same things with mine xP its cute & Funny but he still hasnt figured out that he can get out  hes pecked at it so much some materials are starting to come off so his toes get caught in like fuzz from strings << so i always gotta help him. but its still amusing.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

If your tiel struggles each time you put the harness on - isn't he/she being conditioned to be fearful or the harness?
I'm just wondering because I've tried to train Arnella in the past - but she's either afraid of it or hates it as she runs away from it and knows -exactly- what it is. This is with gentle coaxing and millet training.
I'm yet to train Erin to wear it but I kind of refuse to push on with it if they start to struggle against me putting it on them. I don't want to force it onto them, especially because it involves so much handling I don't want them to come to resent my hands. But *do *you need to do this with tiels in order to train them to wear it? Do they normally get over their fear after awhile once they've worn it? 
Just wondering what your tactics are.


----------



## Zenna (Sep 22, 2010)

Belinda said:


> If your tiel struggles each time you put the harness on - isn't he/she being conditioned to be fearful or the harness?
> I'm just wondering because I've tried to train Arnella in the past - but she's either afraid of it or hates it as she runs away from it and knows -exactly- what it is. This is with gentle coaxing and millet training.
> I'm yet to train Erin to wear it but I kind of refuse to push on with it if they start to struggle against me putting it on them. I don't want to force it onto them, especially because it involves so much handling I don't want them to come to resent my hands. But *do *you need to do this with tiels in order to train them to wear it? Do they normally get over their fear after awhile once they've worn it?
> Just wondering what your tactics are.


Lol ive tried different ways of trying to train him, like giving treats, letting him bite it, play with it, get used to it, and he just hated it completely. this is the only way I can get in on x_X and he forgets about it most of the time when we get outside and hes allowed to play with bugs in the grass and in the tree x3 other times he just puts his feet in the harness and rolls over in the grass xD


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Has it made him fearful of your hands at all?


----------



## Zenna (Sep 22, 2010)

Nope not at all :3 He gets a bit mad at me after if i finally give up or he makes it so i gotta take it off. but then i grab him, we snuggle under the blankets and he forgets all about it


----------

